# Broken Iron Cobra...Can I fix it?



## eventhetrees (Oct 24, 2011)

So I have the Iron Cobra Double Kick Power Glide pedal...

it's about 5 years old.

and one of the things that holds the beater that sits on the cam broke....

As you can see in the picture..






Is this part replaceable? Can I put it back together? and how do I take apart the top to put on a new one or make it a single kick pedal?


----------



## muaddib09 (Oct 24, 2011)

Go to this link http://www.tamadrum.co.jp/world/parts/hardware/page/HP900PSWNRSWNFSWN.html. The part I think you are looking for is 4-2 (Vari-Pitch beater holder outer casting w/screws). If they can't help you order a part or help fix it, most likely you will have to get a new pedal. Just looked apparently TAMA has bad customer service. If you are looking for good pedals with awesome customer service go AXIS.


----------



## myampslouder (Oct 25, 2011)

You should be able to order that from any Tama dealer. I know one of them was replaced on my iron cobra before I got it


----------



## eventhetrees (Oct 25, 2011)

Thanks. Called my local store, nothing in the system but he's gonna call up Tama directly and see if they can arrange anything. I also e-mailed the Canadian Tama Distributor in Quebec, so hopefully one will work! 

EDIT: SICK! Apparently the entire part is called "HP914" I could get just the 2 but they don't keep it in stock like that. I'd have to order it from overseas etc. but the HP914 is 20 bucks. So I ordered 2 of them, may as well replace both while I'm at it to stay on the safe side and have one as a back up. Fuckin stoked!


----------



## iron blast (Oct 29, 2011)

Good to hear man. Enjoy them cobras.


----------



## eventhetrees (Feb 13, 2012)

WOW, so I finally got the parts the other day! 2 new pieces that hold the beater n what not.

Anyone have a link or explanation on how to safely FULLY disassemble an Iron Cobra and put it back together? seems kinda tricky to remove and replace this piece!


----------



## jordanky (Feb 13, 2012)

It's a pain in the ass but manageable. I've done them before but I can't remember without having one in hand. Spend some time really looking it over and the disassembly will make more sense. If that doesn't work, watch season one of Prison Break on Netflix and you will become 100x more crafty


----------



## eventhetrees (Feb 13, 2012)

jordanky said:


> It's a pain in the ass but manageable. I've done them before but I can't remember without having one in hand. Spend some time really looking it over and the disassembly will make more sense. If that doesn't work, watch season one of Prison Break on Netflix and you will become 100x more crafty



HAHAH clever 

Yeah I mean...I took the other one off...cause its broken. There's a means of unscrewing it I just don't want to break it.


----------



## eventhetrees (Feb 17, 2012)

I just lucked out!!! This is insane!! I'll post pics and the story soon


----------



## SYLrules88 (Feb 18, 2012)

oh wow yours actually broke right there. i ended up just getting a different pedal because my iron cobra is now 10 years old, but its nice to know that my pedal isnt the only one that had problems with that part. mine had just developed a lot of slack, i think at the black washer looking piece that attatches to the hexagonal shaft. i never thought a piece like that would just totally break!

im interested in hearing your story and seeing the pics. i think i could take mine apart but i dont have it in front of me.


----------



## siddha (Feb 20, 2012)

How the hell did you break an Iron Cobra? 

I've been playing the shit out of mine for close to 8 years now and the only wear is a few marks from holding screws.


----------



## eventhetrees (Mar 2, 2012)

^ I was just adjusting them when they broke. It was their time!


SO my story is basically...gonna shorten it. Basically my pedal is OLD, you can't take it apart unlike the new ones. When I found this out (after waiting for the parts that I ended up returning etc), I went back to one employee at a store that's been helping me. Out of nowhere he brings out... WHAT ARE THE CHANCES........HALF A DOUBLE KICK PEDAL! Half an Iron Cobra with Cobra Coil, got it for a cheap price and now my pedal is functioning again! Oh how I missed it 

Picture of the kit I play currently!


----------

